

Appreciating Mathematical Structure for All (2009) [pdf] - poindontcare
http://files.eric.ed.gov/fulltext/EJ883866.pdf

======
marktangotango
I typically read math or computer science papers, so reading a paper like this
is very odd. The paper is about mathematics education and the authors talk
about the importance of encouraging 'structural thinking' in students. It's
all very hand wavy, there is no introductory section outlining what the paper
is about, no definitions, and no summary. There is a conclusion which is just
as hand wavy as the rest.

Very odd to get a glimpse into other fields this way.

~~~
gohrt
> no definitions,

"We take mathematical structure to mean the identification of general
properties which are instantiated in particular situations as relationships
between elements or subsets of elements of a set."

In case you missed it (it's the first sentence of the abstract), it's also
repeated as the first sentence of the paper.

Compare to, say, a paper published by a well-respected famous mathematician:
[https://www.renyi.hu/~p_erdos/1989-39.pdf](https://www.renyi.hu/~p_erdos/1989-39.pdf)

~~~
marktangotango
I qualify that as 'hand wavy' because none of properties, instantions, or
situations are defined, and/or are not well known mathematical concepts as
elements and sets are.

